# Bracelet For Late 70S Seiko



## billyo (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone help? My parents bought me a Seiko in 1978 when I secured a place at University. As my dad was a postman and my mum worked in a factory, I didn't get a Rolex!! The watch is a Seiko 17 jewels, day, date automatic. It looks similar to a Seiko 5 but it's not one.

It has never been serviced, but keeps good time -30 secs per day (I can live with that). Problem is the bracelet gave up the ghost a few years back. The one I got on it now leaves a gap between it and the case.

Does anybody know where I can get a bracelet that fits properly?

Regards

Billy


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

What watch is it?


----------



## billyo (Sep 25, 2008)

Openended said:


> What watch is it?


I don't know what the watch is other than a 17 jewel day date automatic seiko 5 type watch. If I knew how to post pictures, I would.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What numbers are on the back? There will be a sequence like for example... 7002 8110 or 6309 7711.

This is the model identifier , the first 4 digits are the movement number and the last 4 explain the case style.

There will be another set of 6 numbers which is a date code...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

billyo said:


> ... If I knew how to post pictures, I would.


It's a sticky at the stop of the General Discussion forum.



jasonm said:


> ... There will be another set of 6 numbers which is a date code...


And using the Seiko Production Date calculator (a sticky at the top of the Japanese Watches forum), you can use that serial number to determine the production date (first 2 digits, generally).


----------



## billyo (Sep 25, 2008)

jasonm said:


> What numbers are on the back? There will be a sequence like for example... 7002 8110 or 6309 7711.
> 
> This is the model identifier , the first 4 digits are the movement number and the last 4 explain the case style.
> 
> There will be another set of 6 numbers which is a date code...


Thanks - I'll check the numbers out.


----------



## billyo (Sep 25, 2008)

David Spalding said:


> billyo said:
> 
> 
> > ... If I knew how to post pictures, I would.
> ...


Thanks - I'll check the numbers out.


----------



## billyo (Sep 25, 2008)

jasonm said:


> What numbers are on the back? There will be a sequence like for example... 7002 8110 or 6309 7711.
> 
> This is the model identifier , the first 4 digits are the movement number and the last 4 explain the case style.
> 
> There will be another set of 6 numbers which is a date code...


There is a number and letters in the middle of the back of the case as follows:

8N1048

SW

There is also another number in the writing that encircles it as follows:

6309 - 8300

Billy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

billyo said:


> There is a number and letters in the middle of the back of the case as follows:
> 
> *8N*1048
> 
> ...


O.K.. So those were the numbers everybody was looking for. :thumbsup:

So your watch is a 6309-8300 made in November 1978 .... and probably looks something like:










Haven't been able to find a part number for the bracelet (even on Jules Borel's database) so far. :blush:

But I suspect it's a 19mm fitting.











billyo said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a bracelet that fits properly?


Try searching eBay on 'Seiko 19mm Stainless'. :lookaround:


----------



## billyo (Sep 25, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> billyo said:
> 
> 
> > There is a number and letters in the middle of the back of the case as follows:
> ...


----------



## billyo (Sep 25, 2008)

billyo said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > billyo said:
> ...


Wow! Thanks! That's my watch! I will search for a 19mm Seiko. If anyone knows where I can get one, please let me know.

Billy


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

billyo said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > billyo said:
> ...


Have you checked them yet ?

We are all waiting to help you !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

billyo said:


> I will search for a 19mm Seiko. If anyone knows where I can get one, please let me know.


I've already had a quick look on eBay, and there's nothing immediately obvious that might fit your 6309. :hammer:

If you go for genuine Seiko, you're either going to have to find one with the correct shaped end pieces ....

or one with just a straight 19mm end fixing - which may leave a gap between case and (above) the bracelet. 

It might be worth just try searching eBay on '19mm Stainless watch', and see what comes up. :lookaround:

Edit: Check out eBay item # 370439465718 - it's Orient, not Seiko, but it might do the trick.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My Orient ©EV09 has a 19mm or 19.5mm lug width. A 20mm Darlena band from Roy is squished just a bit in its lugs.

I kinda wonder if the 20mm (?) NOS (?) bracelet that my 6117 was sold to me on would fit his 1978 Seiko. (Check out the "Show me your vintage GMT" thread for an on-wrist shot.) The end pieces look about right.


----------



## trus (Jun 20, 2008)

measure the bracelet and make sure it is 19 mm and not 22mm, as my watch non seiko 5 6309 8111is i think 22mm


----------

